# May I present to you... the little Týr!



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I wasn't really searching for a new hedgehog after the death of my previous one, Loki. I missed my boy lots and I missed having a hedgehog in my life. But then, little over a month later, I got a message from someone who asked me if I wanted to have her hedgehog; she felt like she didn't have enough time for him anymore, so she thought he'd be better off with me. 
She send me a couple of pics and he looked like a cute little guy. We had an appointment last Wednesday so I could see him in real life, and I decided to take him. He was totally different from my previous hogs, acting all grumpy (huffing and clicking) but he seemed like a sweet hog between the hissy fits.
His previous owner has brought him to me today and so far he's doing great! He is a lot less grumpy then he was when I saw him for the first time, he still huffs but no clicking. I think he'll become a sweet guy with more handling. 
His name was Sweeney, but I changed it to Týr (after the Norse god). He's a 1.5 year old pinto boy and he's a bit chubby! Most likely because he's currently on kitten kibble, so I'll start making a lower fat food mix for him soon.

Time for pictures; meet Týr!




























Little chubber :lol:




























He was a bit dirty and there was some gunk stuck between his visor quills so I gave him a bath










All clean!


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

haha awww, he's so adorable! He's definitely a little pudgy, but it just adds to the cute.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

He's such a sweetie pie!! I'm glad you have a hedgie in your life again.


----------



## shell1805 (Nov 22, 2011)

0_o he... is... just... too... CUTE!!!  X


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Eeeee, he's so cute! I love his little pink nose and the one little dark spot on his ear.  I hope he starts settling in soon and gets used to being spoiled!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I really like the dark ear  He has another spot with darker quills on his butt as well but you don't see it in these pics.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I'm happy for you two! It sounds like a match made in hog heaven!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I see toofers!!!! And a pink nose! And a little smile! And ears of different colors! And an adorable hedgie! He knows he has a wonderful Mommy! I am sooooooooo happy for both of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

:lol: 

It seems like he hasn't found his wheel yet. I have a CSBW but his previous owner had a flying saucer. I hope he'll figure it out soon


----------



## Purplesheep (Aug 22, 2013)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Týr is doing great so far, he is a curious little guy. 

I took this vid of him, he stole one of my socks and didn't want to give it back :lol: I love the happy chirping sounds he's making in the second half of the video! 




Some new pics:



















Hiding in my camera bag


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: He's so funny with the sock! I love the pics as well, he's such a cute little pudge! Looks like he's settling in well, getting all curious. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The video is great! I love all of the pictures especially where he is peeking out of the container.


----------



## silverbell_angel (Apr 17, 2012)

He is absolutely adorable!!


----------

